# XSLT Testmethoden



## nocxsville (1. Jun 2007)

Hi ich suche im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit nach Möglichkeiten XSLT zu Testen. Sind euch Testmethoden bekannt?

THX,
nocxsville.


----------



## nocxsville (1. Jun 2007)

Hab bisher XSLTUnit gefunden, mich jedoch leider noch nicht näher damit beschäftigen können. Hat jemand damit evtl. erfahrungen?


----------



## nocxsville (12. Jun 2007)

Ich habe noch ein anderes Framework für XSLT-Tests gefunden.

Juxy (http://juxy.tigris.org/)

Gruß,
nocxsville.


----------

